# Scubaspook's Home Depot Horse Skellie Animation



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I posted this over in the Home Depot horse skellie thread, but figured it might be nice to put into its own thread for techies looking for hacking inspiration in regards to the Home Depot horse skeleton. Scubaspook has made a number of really cool changes in terms of animation.

Jaw animation:






He's also working on adding movement:











As well as breathing smoke:






And adding LEDs to the nostrils:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a link to his YouTube channel for anyone wanting to keep track of updates on the project:

https://www.youtube.com/user/scubaspook1


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Sooooooo flippin cool!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty dang incredible!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I had wanted to simply make my horse rearing.....but this guy takes it to a whole new level. WOW!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My horse will feel envious if he sees this!! Great stuff you are doing with yours


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Now your HD horse is worth $1000.00! lol! Really cool mods all the way around.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just to be clear, it's Scubaspook's horse. I'll be happy if I just get the mane done this year on ours:jol:


----------

